# Sailing resume



## TSOJOURNER

I had a bareboat company ask me to send a resume before chartering with them.
Is there a form to follow when filling out a Sailing resume?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Gary,

I'm no expert, but every company I have made inquiries with either have a resume form on their website, or can fax one to you. To get an idea of what information they want to know, you could go to the Moorings website and print out their resume form:

http://www.moorings.com/resume.asp

Good Luck,

Gary Hopkins
Avilla, Indiana


----------



## RichR

I agree that the Moorings format is as good as any to follow.

You just need to include:

Charters you've been on as crew or skipper.

Experience on your own boat, or boats of your friends.

Experience anchoring, mooring, docking, navigating, etc.

Knowledge of charts, dead reckoning.

They are looking for experience in a boat approaching the size of the one you will charter. And experience performing necessary functions such as navigation, anchoring, familiarity with boat systems(electrical, charging batteries, refrigeration, windlass, plumbing, etc.).

Where are you looking to charter?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks for the help.
I appreciate it!


----------

